

Late Reply - andymcsherry
http://board.flashkit.com/board/showthread.php?13607

======
nikcub
A lot less impressive when you know how its done.

The bottom reply and the original message aren't from the same person.
Hijacking accounts on phpBB and vBulletin is easy because of all the security
holes and forum admins not updating.

If you want to troll people for lols, you find an old posted message that
wasn't followed up, hijack that account and then reply.

~~~
garg
It seems like it's this guy:
[https://twitter.com/bertie_stephens/status/29388100781436109...](https://twitter.com/bertie_stephens/status/293881007814361090)

~~~
nikcub
My impression from that is that he didn't see or notice the reply. I sent him
a tweet to ask him if the reply is his

------
MojoJolo
I don't know if the thread starter is just trolling, joking, or just a time
traveler.

Update: Seen this on Reddit.
[http://board.flashkit.com/board/showthread.php?13608-Help-
on...](http://board.flashkit.com/board/showthread.php?13608-Help-on-some-
probably-easy-scripting) 13 years this time! I think he's a troll.

------
highace
The internet is great. It's like burying one of those time capsules full of
stuff that was important to you at the time, then digging it up 20 years later
and marvelling at your naivety.

------
ritikm
Looks like a big troll. The original thread was made by bert180 (with a zero
at the end), but the latest post is made by bert18O (with an O not a zero).

------
mortuus
"Is there a way to post this on digg" -2007

------
hypertexthero
Reminds me of
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.sys...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.sys.ibm.pc.games.strategic/NJvqwNuQEtA)

------
jack-r-abbit
_Though since your last post, flash has died and has been replaced by html5,
which is suspiciously similar in capability and speed to flash 4, so you
should feel right at home._

Hahahahaha!

------
mokash
I don't know whether it's the forum owner messing around with people by
changing the times or this guy is legitimate. Either way, this is hilarious.

------
ovechtrick
Wow, I'm even more amazed that vBulletin is still around.

